# cool video



## armyrules (2 Jan 2006)

Hey guys I found this nice video form CFLRS website I will post the link let me know what you guys think most of you have probably seen it already but for those that haven't let me know what yout thought.  cheers

http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/engraph/btraining/cflrs_e.aspx#s2


----------



## jonsey (3 Jan 2006)

I've got the full, roughly 20 min. video of that on my computer. Seems pretty cool from a civilian point of view.


----------



## shaboing (3 Jan 2006)

the full length of that video is what the recruiter for my regiment shows to people who come in to ask questions or to get their paperwork


----------



## SoF (5 Jan 2006)

One of the vids is just the bmq video but shortened. Both are good videos.


----------



## Saosin (5 Jan 2006)

ya i got the 20 min video aswell


----------



## armyrules (7 Jan 2006)

Could someone tell me how to get a hold of the full video as I am interested in viewing the video in its entirety thanks.


----------



## Zack (7 Jan 2006)

try this link  http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=BMQ


Zack


----------



## armyrules (7 Jan 2006)

thanks Zack


----------



## Zack (7 Jan 2006)

No problem, how'd you like it?  What trade you going into?


----------



## armyrules (7 Jan 2006)

I loved the video and I am going into 031 Infantry. What about you?


----------



## Zack (7 Jan 2006)

Well 3 days ago I visited the recruiter for the first time, he gave me all the papers.  If i join I will most likely do, Regular Force - Infantry
I'm waiting for my school to start so I can talk to a teacher friend about it.

Did you just know you were good for the army? How did you know...


----------



## SweetNavyJustice (7 Jan 2006)

Zack, The CF is a great career that offers a number of exciting challenges.  It's hard to answer the question about how someone knows if their right until they've lived life in the CF for a bit and can answer it themselves.  It might sound a bit trite to say, but a career in the CF really is an adaptation to a whole new lifestyle.  You'll know for yourself once you've done your first contract if it's the life for you.  Oh, and if you're heading for the infantry, get ready for even more fun then most.  I just hope that the recruiter didn't get you with the "Do you like camping..." line.


----------



## Zack (7 Jan 2006)

actually I was like I think I want infantry, then he was like I think you should do combat engineer.

what do you mean for fun then most, just because you get to learn such a wide variety of things?


----------



## SweetNavyJustice (7 Jan 2006)

The "more fun then most" comment applies to pretty much any of the Combat Arms trades.  The PT is very demanding and there are a great number of chanllenges to get through; more so then in say an airforce or navy trade training.  You will definitely learn a wide number of new skills and be challenged like you've never been before.  The result is that once you've overcome these challenges you will feel as though there is nothing you can't do.

As for Inf vs. Combat Eng. both are great jobs, but equally different.  The main difference that I would suggest between Inf and Combat Eng. would be that Combat Eng is a bit more demanding academically.  It's not to say that there isn't a lot to know as an infanteer, it's just that I think the EOD component of the Eng.'s is demanding.

Instead of talking to recruiting, see if you can get in touch with people who are actually in the jobs right now.  Better still, try and find some guys who are still fairly new to the jobs so you can gauge more accurately what their likes and dislikes are, and how those suit what you think.


----------



## armyrules (7 Jan 2006)

I was in Army Cadets and I loved everything about it so I figure I'll make a career out of what I love so the Army it is.


----------



## Spr.Earl (13 Jan 2006)

Ladies and Gent's once you finish your basic the hard part starts. 
I wish you all good luck.


----------



## armyrules (22 Jan 2006)

Thanks for the vote of confidence Spr. Earl


----------

